# Neue Wildsau Enduro mit Rohloff



## Oldboy65 (15. Oktober 2008)

So die Wildesau ist nun fertig, 17,5 KG bringt die fette Sau auf die Waage, etwas am Ziel, die 16,5 KG vorbei. Ok die Latexmilch wiegt auch was, aktiver Pannenschutz war mir wichtig..
Ich denke aber mal mit UST und Rohloff gar nicht mal so schlechz, zerren ordentlich am Gewicht.


Ansonsten bin ich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt....


Verbaute Teile:

Http://www.cryotiger.com/Enduro.xlsx

Bilder:

(unbearbeitet) ~ 4MB pro Bild.

Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0927.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0928.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0929.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0930.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0931.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0932.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0933.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0934.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0935.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0936.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0937.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0938.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0939.JPG
Http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0940.JPG


----------



## Team Freak 123 (15. Oktober 2008)

also, mal sehr geiler aufbau richitg gut. vorallem gefällt mir das der aufbau eher freeride lastig ist, wie zu arg hoch fahren. klar schon schwer aber nice gefällt mir sehr gut, auch farblich sehr gut getroffen. respekt und 10 punkte!!! ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (15. Oktober 2008)

also die ist mal richtig schoen :0


----------



## mani.r (16. Oktober 2008)

viel freude bei der ersten ausfahrt.
sieht mal sehr gelungen aus.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> So die Wildesau ist nun fertig, 17,5 KG bringt die fette Sau auf die Waage, etwas am Ziel, die 16,5 KG vorbei. Ok die Latexmilch wiegt auch was, aktiver Pannenschutz war mir wichtig..
> Ich denke aber mal mit UST und Rohloff gar nicht mal so schlechz, zerren ordentlich am Gewicht.
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön,aber der Flaschenhalter,ups,laß ihn weg und nehme lieber ´n Rucksack mit.


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Bis auf den Flaschenhalter sehr, sehr gut ! Und das Gewicht finde ich mit Rohloff auch noch gut !


----------



## EvoOlli (7. November 2008)

Jetzt natürlich die wichtige Frage: Hast Du den Stern der hinteren Bremsscheibe selber bearbeitet ? Oder ist die spezielle Floating Scheibe gekauft ?


----------



## Oldboy65 (8. November 2008)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Jetzt natürlich die wichtige Frage: Hast Du den Stern der hinteren Bremsscheibe selber bearbeitet ? Oder ist die spezielle Floating Scheibe gekauft ?



Marke Eigenbau. Hope bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe eine vierloch Version herzustellen. Es heißt immer, in zwei bis drei Wochen... Das sagte der Hopeoptimist schon vor der Eurobike...


----------



## wookie (9. November 2008)

> http://www.cryotiger.com/IMG_0935.JPG


au weia! meinst du das hält? die rohloff hat nur 4 aufnahmepunkte für die scheibe, und du hast noch nichtmal alle richtig verbunden?

jetzt hast du so ne geile HR-Bremse und die 4-lochaufnahme für die disk ist ein schwachpunkt. warum baust du nicht einfach ne günstige 4loch nicht-floating-disk ein?


----------



## Oldboy65 (9. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> au weia! meinst du das hält? die rohloff hat nur 4 aufnahmepunkte für die scheibe, und du hast noch nichtmal alle richtig verbunden?
> 
> jetzt hast du so ne geile HR-Bremse und die 4-lochaufnahme für die disk ist ein schwachpunkt. warum baust du nicht einfach ne günstige 4loch nicht-floating-disk ein?




Das hält, schon ausgiebig getestet. Kraftschluss hat übrigens jede Schraube, mit 12 Nm angezogen.

Ich kenn da nur eine 203 mm Scheibe und diese ist um 3 mm kleiner als der Bremsbelag.


----------



## schotti65 (21. November 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, inwieweit ein Alutech-Fully / ca. 17kg / abwärtsorientiert _plus_ Rohloff noch wirklich zum selber hochfahren geeignet ist.

Ich bin jetzt ein Jahr lang mit Cheaptrick / Rohloff ca. 17kg gefahren. Harz Alpen usw. Komme zwar meißtens hoch aber so richtig Spass macht es nicht.

Habe mir kürzlich ein Canyon Torque FR ebenfalls ca. 17kg zugelegt und muss sagen, trotz Fully - zum Hochfahren ist die Kettenschaltung einfach viel leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldboy65 (26. November 2008)

Das wird sich noch zeigen, bis jetzt steht die Rohloff einer Kettenschaltung in nichts nach.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. November 2008)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch zeigen, bis jetzt steht die Rohloff einer Kettenschaltung in nichts nach.



das seh ich auch so  und ich fahr n 17kilo zonenschein mit rohloff
komm (fast)überall mit hoch 
hab zum touren nen pearl drin 
abschalten und treten treten ........................


----------



## schotti65 (26. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ... http://schlammspringer.blogspot.com/



aktuelles Foto dort: seh ich das richtig, Hakenplatte und sonstiges Titan als Schlüsselanhänger - coole Idee  ma sehn ob ich meine noch finde, wird gleich nachgemacht.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. November 2008)

jo genau hey wer weiß evt brauch ich sie ja nochmal
und bierflaschen aufmachen klappt auch gut damit


----------

